# New items starting Friday



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We’re going live with the covers for the 5 x 89.25 inch  Moleskine  notebooks on Friday and the iPhone covers in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We're going live with the covers for the 5 x 89.25 inch Moleskine notebooks on Friday and the iPhone covers in the next couple of weeks.


An 89 inch Moleskine notebook? I think that's a bit big for my purse...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> An 89 inch Moleskine notebook? I think that's a bit big for my purse...


I could hit people with it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Moleskin has a 5 x 8.25 inch notebook, I suspect that's the one.  They also have sketchbooks that are 5.25 x 8.25; I'd be interested in an Oberon cover that would fit the sketchbooks...

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We're going live with the covers for the 5 x 89.25 inch Moleskine notebooks on Friday and the iPhone covers in the next couple of weeks.


Are the iphone covers just for the iphone 4, or are you making them for the 3GS as well? Can you describe what they will be like?
Thanks!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> An 89 inch Moleskine notebook? I think that's a bit big for my purse...


 We were so proud of them that we wanted you to see them from a distance ! LOL

btw.. That would be 8.25

I will get more iPhone cover info to you soon


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

iPhone covers?  YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Moleskine covers are up:

http://www.oberondesign.com/moleskine.php


----------

